# In collaborative tracks, who needs to own the samples?



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Mar 13, 2021)

Suppose I want to collaborate on a commercial track with other musicians / producers using samples I own---do they also need to own the samples? For sample-based non-loop virtual instruments (as in, realistically playable piano, etc.) I'd assume not.

What about loops and one-shots? With processing so extreme they're unrecognizable it should be fine, but what if they just have a few notes changed slightly in Melodyne and some effects added? Would all all collaborators (for example, vocalist, instrumentalists, etc. as well as primary producers / composers) each need to own them? I'd assume that if you hire vocalists or session musicians for a track and use a loop from a sample library in it you wouldn't also need to buy each of them the rights to the sample library. (What if they're getting a % of any revenue generated by the track?) But if it's two (or more) producers, perhaps each producer would have to own the rights to loops or one-shots?

Or is it enough for one collaborator to own the right to commercial reuse? Is it usually stipulated somewhere in the license agreement?

Does it depend on who's doing the actual distribution?


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 13, 2021)

Good questions. Something I wondered myself after going through the EULA of an expansion pack for a soft synth. The thought that all your collaborators need a license as well sounds wrong and definitely feels wrong. But that's just my personal opinion and doesn't necessarily have anything to do with reality.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 13, 2021)

That is a lot of questions. Nine question marks by my count.

I wouldn't over-think it... for example, does everyone credited on the cue sheet (collaborators) need to own the sample libraries used, of course not. The actual cue sheet credit often has nothing to do with who wrote the track.

So then, how to determine. Common sense probably goes a long way... if you are "sharing" sample libraries with your collaborators, that's a no. If you have gotten any sample libraries illegally, that's obviously a no. Otherwise I would think you are good.


----------

